# Mac or PC?



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Which do you prefer?


----------



## haephestia (May 13, 2013)

I prefer Mac software by and large, and the PC available hardware. I've always used macs since I was under 5, I was raised on them and I really enjoy using them.

All that said, their hardware is shit. Overpriced shit. I've had a board failure, a hard drive failure and a SATA cable wear out on the two macbooks I've had (one of which was 3 months out of warranty, mother of fucking god). I replaced the hard drive and SATA myself on this current one. It's never given me any grief for software, functioning, etc., and I use it hours every day. The hard drive/SATA failure isn't too surprising considering I port my laptop around to class and stuff all the time as well, but still. You pay $2k+ for a laptop, you expect it to live through a while of being carried around. 

I'm probably gonna go hackintosh if I get another laptop, but I doubt I will. I'm almost done school and I'll just keep using this one till it dies, and then buy a desktop. Whether or not I'll run OSX on a parallel on that I don't know, depends how much of a pain in the ass it is. With each new version of Windows I find they're fixing up the reliability issues and general nonsensical structure that have put me off using it in the past, so maybe in a few years I'll take a chance on it.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Windows 
I only used Mac OS X at school for 2 years, I know Windows more and I appreciate that.
Windows XP theme and classic shell and now windows 8.1 is good.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Cesspool said:


> Which do you prefer?


I tend to prefer PCs more than Macs, but only out of habit. I've not done any research on that two.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I've used both, I have both, and I still prefer PC. I will say my mac is better in the way of images, sound, video etc., but everything else, nope. PC is more suited for me because there is so much more available to use with it so that it's better for experimentation and better for gaming. I feel apple in general is very popular because of aesthetics and style. Ideally tho, PC for creation and games, mac for performance(video, sound, images, but not games), if that makes sense. I love that I can use my mac without speakers and it has such a nice, loud sound. I've had a trip with that
It's very possible to get the same performance out of a pc, I just can't afford a good one so that's my experience. The mac was a gift


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Big Mac all the way.


----------



## Shaolu (Jul 1, 2014)

This is a false dichotomy as Mac is a kind of PC. You can even get one in x86 flavors (and in contrast you can also get MS Windows on a non-x86 system).

If we're talking about OS preferences, I prefer Linux Mint on my PC and Android on embedded systems (GNU/Linux would be preferable, but since Maemo has died, I can settle for Dalvik/Linux).


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Shaolu said:


> This is a false dichotomy as Mac is a kind of PC. You can even get one in x86 flavors (and in contrast you can also get MS Windows on a non-x86 system).
> 
> If we're talking about OS preferences, I prefer Linux Mint on my PC and Android on embedded systems (GNU/Linux would be preferable, but since Maemo has died, I can settle for Dalvik/Linux).


Except it's not because no one ever said there are only two operating systems, and PC is synonymous with generic computer that runs Windows.

And I like Windows more at the moment because I'm much more familiar with the file structure and I like .NET for programming, but I'm a big fan of Apple hardware and certain parts of OSX.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

Mac - never because it is overpriced piece of junk that used to be "posh", 
Pc all the way - linux to work and if you want to have control over your OS, windows to play games


----------



## AshtangiBear (Dec 27, 2014)

Mac. Looked at PCs, just I find the hardware over-priced plus have to deal with Windows 8. Plus the quality of the Mac hardware is far ahead, yet to find a decent trackpad, and the 5k iMac is simply stunning.

When I say PCs are over-priced, I could not spec a laptop PC the same which wasn't £150-250 more expensive, the 5k iMac (PC with 4k monitor) at least £1k difference.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Macs are PCs...


EDIT: The real question should be OSX or Windows?

Unless you are talking about hardware, in which case it would be Apple, Inc or 20 thousand other hardware producers?


----------



## ArBell (Feb 10, 2014)

MAC for everything, but PC for gaming.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

PC hardware with windows nuked and linux installed. Someone gave me an old macbook pro and I never use it. I make my decision based on if it's free/ open. PC hardware is, and so is linux so they win my favour.


----------



## Zenobia Kael (Sep 16, 2014)

haephestia said:


> I prefer Mac software by and large, and the PC available hardware. I've always used macs since I was under 5, I was raised on them and I really enjoy using them.
> 
> All that said, their hardware is shit. Overpriced shit. I've had a board failure, a hard drive failure and a SATA cable wear out on the two macbooks I've had (one of which was 3 months out of warranty, mother of fucking god). I replaced the hard drive and SATA myself on this current one. It's never given me any grief for software, functioning, etc., and I use it hours every day. The hard drive/SATA failure isn't too surprising considering I port my laptop around to class and stuff all the time as well, but still. You pay $2k+ for a laptop, you expect it to live through a while of being carried around.
> 
> I'm probably gonna go hackintosh if I get another laptop, but I doubt I will. I'm almost done school and I'll just keep using this one till it dies, and then buy a desktop. Whether or not I'll run OSX on a parallel on that I don't know, depends how much of a pain in the ass it is. With each new version of Windows I find they're fixing up the reliability issues and general nonsensical structure that have put me off using it in the past, so maybe in a few years I'll take a chance on it.


Why not get a good Windows built laptop and put osx on it? Best of both worlds


----------



## MessWithTheBest (Mar 20, 2015)

Well it depends on your own preferences really.

If you ask me I would go with PC. As a Mac is not worth of its money (you really pay the firm except if you buy an Apple Laptop which prevails for different reasons) and I am speaking both for its hardware and software(mostly hardware). Now the thing is that I would install a UNIX-based operating system on the PC. So if you are capable of doing this for sure go for a PC otherwise (and if you have the cash) go for the Mac.

*EXCEPT* if you really don't care about performance, privacy, security and efficiency. Then on that point you can buy a PC and install Windows like normal (mindless) users do. But I really don't suggest that except if you are a game addict which is Windows only.

Either way if you buy a PC have a look on the following :



Ubuntu - Main Page
Zorin OS - Main Page
Linux Mint - Main Page 


Edit 0: I just saw the original question on edit the proper answer is *NON OF THEM*.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Mac. I've owned 6.

Before that, owned 5 PCs.

I feel one has to be much more computer literate to keep a PC up and running long term, but it's also a myth that Macs "never screw up."


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

As a gamer and graphic designer - PC. I had a chance to work on Mac's and it was... okey, but there were things that bugged the crap out of me (it was to slow, in few softwares some options were missing that were available for PC, crashes when the files were bigger, also crappy mouse, I had to bring my own PC mouse so it would work quickly and properly). 

I don't know, I don't buy this whole Apple hype. It's not really that great like they picture it. <shrug>


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

PC. It is extremely customizable, cheaper and it way better for gaming.


----------



## Octavius Magnus (Dec 6, 2014)

PC. Definitely.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

PC. Cost effectiveness, functionality and flexibility.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

johnnyyukon said:


> So I actually focused on UX in Grad School. I was told I had a knack for it (I've even concepted layouts for another MBTI forum that was implemented). And consulted for companies for a while.
> 
> I'm all about getting the most done without thinking, if that makes sense. OS X just flows to me. It really is to each their own and I respect those that have the gusto to build their OS from scratch.
> 
> I also like HCI, and have spent countless hours on ControllerMate, BetterTouchTool, LeapMotion, Dragon Dictate/Commands, Keyboard Maestro, etc. All so I can do things on the computer while slightly drooling.


o.o yeah, but put better parts in those machines or make them cheaper.....keep the UX, its GREAT!

*This is what you can build for the price of a 27-inch iMac:*


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Shaolu said:


> What's the point? Android is great for mobile, but if you want to "hack" your PC to run a Linux-based OS, why not go with a full GNU/Linux distro--one that's actually designed to run on a desktop/laptop?


Well i didn't do much hacking. It just installed and worked. Sure it's awkward for using the desktop right now but clean up the interface and you have a winner. Why don't I want to use Linux? Because most of the time it's constant messing around and to do anything halfway advanced, you need to edit half a dozen different config files to make anything work. Another thing is there are a ton of apps being built on the Android infrastructure. You can easily install them and they work. Apple has a nice interface like this and way of installing programs but it's expensive. I see Android eventually taking over the desktop market once it cleans up the UX and UI for desktop use. Remember all OSX is is just a prettied up UX and UI.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> Well i didn't do much hacking. It just installed and worked. Sure it's awkward for using the desktop right now but clean up the interface and you have a winner. Why don't I want to use Linux? Because most of the time it's constant messing around and to do anything halfway advanced, you need to edit half a dozen different config files to make anything work. Another thing is there are a ton of apps being built on the Android infrastructure. You can easily install them and they work. Apple has a nice interface like this and way of installing programs but it's expensive. I see Android eventually taking over the desktop market once it cleans up the UX and UI for desktop use. Remember all OSX is is just a prettied up UX and UI.


o.o there won't be a desktop market....its dead in the water, its dead for windows & everyone else, because most ppl only need a phone & a tablet or an Ultrabook at best. Whats left is mostly the office space, which is a smaller market. The server space is ruled by linux it seems, android-linux rules the phone market.

Gaming will change once Valve gets SteamOS up & running decently. Its advancing at a ridiculous pace every year considering how far behind hardware support was. The sheer size of the steam library is reason enough to be a console killer if they'd only build on top of windows. Arguably windows could take back market share if they provide the base for Steam...>.> which considering how the Xbone was being sold as an entertainment system rather then a damn gaming console & Gaben's attitude towards the windows store...its unlikely to happen. 

Windows is losing a lot of market share as it can't seem to compete with android or the iPhone & the desktop market is evaporating / its old users have a tough time getting used to non windows xp OS. I can get most to use windows 7 :\ but 8 is a nightmare. The GUI is alien enough for most ppl to panic as they get lost in it.

Windows has a grim future imo. I know a lot of ppl wanted this to come....but I need to run Lightroom damn it!  I have content production needs that require me to run a relatively powerful rig & professional software, there are ppl in my shoes & a lot are going Apple tbh...

I'd go linux if there would be a decent replacement for lightroom.


----------



## orni (Sep 19, 2012)

PC. Mac just seems like it has less functionality for the purpose of having a 'better user experience', and it's way too overpriced.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

FreeBeer said:


> o.o there won't be a desktop market....its dead in the water, its dead for windows & everyone else, because most ppl only need a phone & a tablet or an Ultrabook at best. Whats left is mostly the office space, which is a smaller market. The server space is ruled by linux it seems, android-linux rules the phone market.


Maybe for content consumers, there won't be much for a desktop market, but for content producers and businesses, there's going to be a desktop market. Right now I have a dual monitor setup and could actually add another monitor with all the stuff I do. There is now way I could get by with a tablet screen. I could see eventually docking your phone and using the dual screens but you need to be able to have a better UX and UI like i outlined to do that but I do see that being the future.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> Maybe for content consumers, there won't be much for a desktop market, but for content producers and businesses, there's going to be a desktop market. Right now I have a dual monitor setup and could actually add another monitor with all the stuff I do. There is now way I could get by with a tablet screen. I could see eventually docking your phone and using the dual screens but you need to be able to have a better UX and UI like i outlined to do that but I do see that being the future.


You are right ofc. I use 3 different calibrated monitors for example because I need to see how my pictures are displayed on IPS, TN & VA-LED & they make it easier to manage open windows. I can for example watch a tutorial on one & apply what I'm learning on the other.

Having a desktop is irreplaceable for me personally & I really prefer my Chreey MX blue switch keyboard & my mouse... even small comforts like that make owning a rig an absolute pleasure. 

I hope they don't screw up windows 10 & its easy enough to switch to at work or I'll have a lot of problems with the office workers again. For me migrating to Apple would be too expensive & I'm not about to pay premium for "sexy tools" when the regular one works just fine.

In the consumer space however the desktop is dead.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

PC for a variety of reasons including cost, efficiency and the ability to modify it easily


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

oh man, speaking of Macs. I'm about to take my Macbook Pro into the Apple Store. It's about 3 months past the 3 year Applecare warranty (doh!!). 

It totally shuts down/freezes and then 3 beeps, pause 3 beeps. Total first.

It's apparently a ram problem, but I haven't changed the ram or since I bought it 3+ years ago. 

*sigh, wish me luck (they will apparently look at the problem for free)

I'm on a mac mini now, but GOD how I miss my laptop : (


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

After using PCs forever, I opted for a Mac at my new job. Took me about three minutes to decide it was far superior for what I need today. Even on my new PC at home, it crashes all the time, antivirus software makes it so slow as to be all but unusable, and it's still not even close to secure. Plus the Macbook Air is so easy to transport and the battery lasts long because there are no moving parts. If anyone were to make a PC out of has high quality design and components as a Mac, it would cost at least as much and Windows would still suck.

I've used Unix and Linux in work environments and those are better than Windows, but not as tight and dialed as a Mac.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

FreeBeer said:


> You are right ofc. I use 3 different calibrated monitors for example because I need to see how my pictures are displayed on IPS, TN & VA-LED & they make it easier to manage open windows. I can for example watch a tutorial on one & apply what I'm learning on the other.


I'm at a hotel now since I'm on the road for work and it does suck working off just one screen from my laptop. Doing my MBA, it's so nice having Microsoft Word up in one monitor and my research in another. Also for programming and tutorials, it's nice having 2 screens. Sometimes I'm tempted to tote along my 2 monitors just so I can be as productive.


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

mac.


----------



## QuiteCharmed (Oct 10, 2014)

I think the Mac operating system is on point (I use a Macbook air). Plus, they don't get viruses as easily as PCs. I don't even know where I would be without the Numbers program on Mac. 
Windows 8 is a total joke and i think that most PCs lack a lot of aesthetic appeal XD


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I used Damn Small Linux, it was pretty lightweight.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

PC for every day uses. Mac for designing.


----------



## Shaolu (Jul 1, 2014)

PowerShell said:


> Why don't I want to use Linux? Because most of the time it's constant messing around and to do anything halfway advanced, you need to edit half a dozen different config files to make anything work.


And yet you just got done saying "it just installed and worked." You do realize Android is Linux, right?


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Shaolu said:


> And yet you just got done saying "it just installed and worked." You do realize Android is Linux, right?


Yes. My main experiences with Linux like using CentOS is there is a lot of screwing around to get things to work. Also messing with a Raspberry Pi using Raspbian, there's also a lot of screwing around to get certain things to work like wireless. It's getting better but nowhere near Windows, OSX, or Android.


----------



## Shaolu (Jul 1, 2014)

PowerShell said:


> Yes. My main experiences with Linux like using CentOS is there is a lot of screwing around to get things to work. Also messing with a Raspberry Pi using Raspbian, there's also a lot of screwing around to get certain things to work like wireless. It's getting better but nowhere near Windows, OSX, or Android.


You might have better luck with Linux Mint. It's a Deb-based distro that is package-compatible with Ubuntu and is directed at desktop users. CentOS is RPM-based distro that aims to essentially duplicate RHEL (Red Hat Enterprise Linux) and accordingly geared towards corporate server departments. Making it easy to obtain and install wireless drivers is obviously not a huge concern.

That being said nothing is guaranteed, but in my experience I've only ever had to compile a custom driver for an external wireless USB adapter once. In the next version of the distro I was using at the time (Ubuntu), that particular device was then supported out of the box. So, yeah, things keep getting better and better, but in the mean time I'd recommend trying something geared more at the desktop. (Red Hat essentially gave up on the desktop years ago.)


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> Yes. My main experiences with Linux like using CentOS is there is a lot of screwing around to get things to work. Also messing with a Raspberry Pi using Raspbian, there's also a lot of screwing around to get certain things to work like wireless. It's getting better but nowhere near Windows, OSX, or Android.


o.o arguably OSX & Android have the advantage of needing to be installed only on specific hardware. Its easier to make them compatible as the variability of the parts is small in comparison to what you get in the desktop space. Windows has the advantage of years of hardware & software support.

Things are changing in Linux land. In the long run linux has the advantage over the competition & the competition knows this, its a matter of time due to what the development process is in an open source environment.

If you had a look at windows 10 recently, a lot of the new features come from the linux GUIs. Windows also open sourced the .net server stack, which now can run on Linux & OSX (this means BSD as well I assume). Open source is a increasingly popular move.

@Shaolu Imo if PowerShell is used to CentOS, he'll be better off trying OpenSuse 13.2 KDE, which is one of the best desktop experiences on the RPM side of things. One click install & Yast are nice things to have.

elementary OS however >.> is kind of sleek & sexy: Home | elementary OS ^^ for the Mac fans out there...


----------



## Shaolu (Jul 1, 2014)

Yeah, @FreeBeer, openSUSE is nice. I used it back in the day and I liked it but I really felt like trying out something on the Debian side of life and haven't looked back since (at least not yet). I got the impression that @PowerShell had just managed to start out with something without really forming a preference yet, which I figured Linux Mint would be good since you have the back-end support of the very popular Ubuntu package-wise, while having a nice traditional interface someone coming from years of Windows might appreciate (over, say, the UI changes in Windows 8).

But yeah, if you prefer an RPM-based distro, openSUSE is the last one of them I've tried and still my favorite in that regard


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

PC master race, mac users are almost as bad as console peasants.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Shaolu said:


> I got the impression that @_PowerShell_ had just managed to start out with something without really forming a preference yet


I started dabbling with Mandrake Linux about 15 years ago. Then I've messed with CentOS, Ubuntu, Raspbian, and Mint.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

Pc
esfp


----------



## LindsyClarke80s (Mar 30, 2018)

Windows erc3:


----------

